# rack raider - dissapointed



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

hi all,

i am priamarily a fly fisho, but have been keen to chuck plastics around, and to throw some slugs for macks and tuna. as such, i bought myself a stradic / rack raider combo. being the tackle junkie i am, my first tendency with rods is to go for something top end, but i thought, no, the raiders are good value, and the action of the rod is pretty sweet.

anyways, first trip out with the new rod, and the bloody cork on the reel seat breaks 

the rod was still fishable, but not good enough i reckon. when i take the rod back to tackle world, it is no issue to have it replaced, but it will take some time for the shimano rep to pick it up, and get me a new one, so until them, i am rodless.

was it a mistake to go for value? was i unlucky? have others had trouble with shimano rods ( i love the reel)??

i'll get the rod replaced, and it will take it's place back in the quiver, but i think i will have get myself something a bit better if i carry on with this lure fishing caper.

as a comparison, i have several top end (read expensive) fly rods, and i have never had any trouble with them breaking, or component failure.

bad karma to shimano


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

Hey Troutfish, that rod must have been a defect because i have a finnesse bream raider and it has lasted me a couple of years. Dont really like the feel of it,but the rack raider feels much better. So i guess it was just bad luck. I love shimano rods because they are such good value for money.


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

I think you were unlucky. The Rack Raiders are very popular rods due to their usability VS price and there are tonnes of them around. Very rare to hear of breakages though.

I have a bream finesse and think its great.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey mate,

I have a dozen raiders as you know, and I did have that problem with two barraraiders. I have never had it with the spin rods, nor seen it through the store either. Shimano do know about this random problem, and I am surprised that you have to wait for the rep to pick it up. Considering you havnt had it very long (I remember when you were in looking at them :lol: ) I thought you would simply get a new one. They are great rods for the bucks though, better luck with the replacement.


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

yeah, i'm sure it is just bad luck, i guess i'm a little more peeved because of the struggle to get it replaced thorugh tackle world. did i mention i was having the struggle though tackle world??









but, to be fair to them, i guess they gotta run their business how they see fit.....


----------



## Gamakatsu (Jul 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your bad luck with the rod troutfish,
Unfortunately these days, even top names such as Shimano, G-Loomis & Berkley, skimp somewhat on attention to detail when rods are pumped out in factories in such huge numbers. Last year, I purchased a G-Loomis crankbait baitcaster & a shimano chronarch, at a cost of around $800.00. The combo felt awesome in the shop but when I got it home & loaded up the rod, the first runner was too far away & the line actually touched the blank. Pretty disappointing with a rod in excess of $400.00. The factories are too keen to get them on the shelves & attention to detail has gone out the window.
I use G-Loomis rods a lot & have just purchased my first rod lathe & learning to build them myself. I can decide on colour, grips & reel mounts & which runners, & how many I use myself.
A factory built G-Loomis slate spin stick will cost around $550.00. I can make the same outfit, excluding time it takes to make for a tad under $300.00.
Cheers,
Brian


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

let me know when you are ready to take orders Brian


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2007)

Mate, if you still have the rod, I can replace it for you if you bring it down.


----------



## Gamakatsu (Jul 25, 2007)

*troutfish wrote:*



> let me know when you are ready to take orders Brian


  My first order already.
I have got a couple of old blanks that I am practicing on at the moment.
I'm not attempting my first build for a little while. Gunna make sure my work is A1 before I do the first serious build.
It will be a G-Loomis slate spin stick.
Cheers,
Brian


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Ive got a bass raider baitcaster, its one of my favourite rods and i was very happy with the price i paid for it. Out of all my rods i use the raider the most and have not had any problems with it at all, great value i reckon.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

I love my rack raider!!


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

I lub my rack raider long tine too!
johnny


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

I have a bass raider too for the calcuttta and its very noice. However, i have seen a number of raiders in shops with poorly aligned guides....


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

keljad said:


> Mate, if you still have the rod, I can replace it for you if you bring it down.


i might do that, much appreciated


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2007)

Lucky it's not a product of Hobie you're having a go at, the whole world would yell at you and tell you to take it up with your dealer & keep it off the forums :lol:

Back in my hole now 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I have the barra magnum, it's perfect for cod work with decent size lures and spinnersbaits. I won't be buying a lighter version of the raider for bass work though. I'll be buying a nitro.


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Is it the Raider Snapper rod (7'6", 5-8kgs)? and if so, is the 1st (biggest) runner upside down? (mine is, but they told me that is normal now, reduces line slap) Am I an idiot?


----------



## berkley (Sep 15, 2007)

ur not AdrianK u are right sum how its spouse 2 be better for power down low


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Funda said:


> Lucky it's not a product of Hobie you're having a go at, the whole world would yell at you and tell you to take it up with your dealer & keep it off the forums :lol:
> 
> Back in my hole now
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


haha, i remember that Allan,

anyways re the raider, i think you might have just got a didgy one mate, 
99% of them have been great from what ive heard,

i pesonally have a rack and a bass and love them both, 
they perform as well as the top of the line custom rods without the pricetag


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

I have zero expertise with fishing rods. I understand that product must be pumped out of factories at a very high rate. Because of this, stuff will go wrong...... I accept that!

What is unacceptable however, is, that if a defect is visible, it should be picked up and rejected, before it goes to be despatched/packed or whatever. There will of course be problems that cannot be seen, and there will be failures......and when there is, the manufacturer should....via the seller, make sure that everything is so sweet, that the purchaser is given quality, and an assurance, that he/she will always continue to get quality from that manufacturer.

In my case however, with the el cheapo stuff that I buy, I have no room to bitch......but in the case of the fisho that spends hundreds on a rod, well of course he will spit the hooks, and rightly so!

Cheers all Andybear :lol: :lol:


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

I love the Shimano gear. I have a raider rod with same cork butt as the rackraider without any probs. They seem to have a great action and are very good for the price.....but a custom job from Brian might be just the ticket. 8)


----------



## TroopyF (Sep 18, 2007)

Gidday all
Im another unlucky Shitmano customer with the exact same issue.
Third cast of rack-raider and the cork snapped in my hand. Upon closer inspection mate and I could see where the blank had not been inserted all the way into the cork butt. I was pretty stoked when I returned it to my tackle shop though, who gladly exchanged my rod,no questions asked.I also got a good deal on a Pflueger instead :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi choppa,

it sounds like your problem is a little different and a (hopefully) one off. From my experience with the raider ange and the problems with the cork all have related to the cork segments not being glued together sufficiently. Each cork handle is made up of a various amount of segments. There was a batch (mostley in the Barra raiders) thjat hit the market over 12 months ago where these segments were not glued properly. Shimano are aware of this as stated previously, and have recitfied the issue. Anyone with these problems should not have a problem with a warranty replacement (hence why I have said I would replace Troutfishes rod even though he did not purchase it from me). Your problem sounds very different. Snapping in the cork due to the blank not being inserted all the way through is new to me. I am glad you recieved a replacement, and I hope no one else has a problem suach as this one.


----------



## TroopyF (Sep 18, 2007)

Yeah Im just one of them unlucky buggers. Never had a prob before that rod and went out later and also bought a 7ft DamRaider which does the job nicely .


----------

